# Socket size for Mk2 Axle nut?



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what size socket is required to remove the axle nut from Mk2 cars?


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Socket size for Mk2 Axle nut? (dogginfox)*

30mm


----------

